# More Health Problems for the Boys



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Where to start? We went to the vet last night and ended up being there for 2 and a half hours! So here is what we are dealing with:

Riley: Has been digging at his jowls and his one ear again. His medicine ran out and the vet told us to wait and see how he did. He was fine for a few weeks then starting digging, giving himself scabs everywhere. He is, yet again, a yeast ball! And he has scratched the back of his ear so bad that he has given himself a staff infection back there. So, he is now on Atopica, Cerenia (anti-vomiting), an anti-fungal medicine, and an anti-inflammitory medicine.

Chuck: Has had a bald spot, about the size of a quarter, on his side since the summer. We thought that he got scratched by another dog at first, but when the hair never came back we knew it was time to go in. They did a scrap and found Demodex Mange mites on the spot. And now he is on Ivomec (Spelling?)

Needless to say, it was a very expensive vet visit.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

All I wish for when I see you guys post now is for no more health issues. I feel for you all......two and four legged.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, no!
Poor Riley just can't take a break...
Wishing Riley and Chuck get well soon!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor little Riley :-[ I hope they are both healing up and feeling healthy soon. As difficult of a time as Riley has had, he sure is lucky to have your family taking care of his needs! You all go to great lengths to see that he is well cared for. Kudos to you guys!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope they get better soon.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow! More?!?

Maybe they are just getting the problems out of the way early this year and they will be trouble free by the time spring arrives. Sending good thoughts your way...


----------

